# You were going a little fast there, son...



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index.cfm?id=70431

Yikes! 

Minnesota trooper writes 205 mph speeding ticket
Associated Press
Published Tuesday, September 21, 2004

WABASHA, Minn. - With a State Patrol airplane overhead, a Stillwater motorcyclist hit the throttle and possibly set the informal record for the fastest speeding ticket in Minnesota history: 205 mph.

On Saturday afternoon, State Patrol pilot Al Loney was flying near Wabasha, in southeastern Minnesota on the Wisconsin border, watching two motorcyclists racing along U.S. Highway 61.

When one of the riders shot forward, Loney was ready with his stopwatch. He clicked it once when the motorcycle reached a white marker on the road and again a quarter-mile later. The watch read 4.39 seconds, which Loney calculated to be 205 mph.

"I was in total disbelief," Loney told the St. Paul Pioneer Press for Tuesday's editions. "I had to double-check my watch because in 27 years I'd never seen anything move that fast."

Several law enforcement sources told the newspaper that, although no official records are kept, it was probably the fastest ticket ever written in the state.

After about three-quarters of a mile, the biker slowed to about 100 mph and let the other cycle catch up. By then Loney had radioed ahead to another state trooper, who pulled the two over soon afterward.

The State Patrol officer arrested the faster rider, 20-year-old Stillwater resident Samuel Armstrong Tilley, for reckless driving, driving without a motorcycle license _ and driving 140 miles per hour over the posted speed limit of 65 mph.

A search of speeding tickets written by state troopers, who patrol most of the state's highways, between 1990 and February 2004 shows the next fastest ticket was for 150 mph in 1994 in Lake of the Woods County.

Tilley did not return calls from the newspaper to his home Monday. A working number for him could not immediately be found by The Associated Press on Tuesday.

Only a handful of exotic sports cars can reach 200 mph, but many high-performance motorcycles can top 175 mph. With minor modifications, they can hit 200 mph. Tilley was riding a Honda 1000, Loney said.

Kathy Swanson of the state Office of Traffic Safety said unless Tilley was wearing the kind of protective gear professional motorcycle racers wear, he was courting death at 200 mph.

"I'm not entirely sure what would happen if you crashed at 200 miles per hour," Swanson said. "But it wouldn't be pretty, that's for sure."


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Must have been a woman driver. :lol: I thought I saw her go by.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

wow 205 that would be INTENSE! I would love to get on a CBR and go that fast. great article.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

a fly in the forehead would probably kill you at 205.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

"With minor modifications, they can hit 200 mph" yeah right, i think the guy with the watch got a lil carried away. a bike would have to be modded to hell to hit 205. still some funny stuff, i wonder what the cop said to him when he pulled him over?

mark


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Sounds like he was late for a date with Goose Girl Gigli. GB3 watch out - your're not the only rodeo in town!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

where did she go anyway havn't heard from her in a while. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

Anyone listen to the 93X half *** mornng show this morning?? A ZX12 Kawy goes 189 outa the crate, a Honda does 187, outta the crate. Looks liek this kid had some mods available. He was on their show with Remi and bragged up he was on a CBR 100cc racer or something like that. Fastest I've ever gone on my rocket is 145 and that wasn't fast enough, l;ooks like I need a ZX1200!!! :lol:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Maybe it was an illegal race bike since they said he had race gear on? :wink: Not something I would like to do on the highway, wonder what this bumps feel like at 205 on a bike


----------



## magnumhntr (Sep 18, 2002)

I used to roadrace in my early 20's on a CBR600F2 and F3, and the fastest I ever went throught the traps at RoadAmerica on the downhill straight was 165 with the rev limiter kicking in...

Anyway, I highly doubt a CBR1000 can hit 180, much less 205. The CBR XX goes 190 give or take, and that one is built to go that fast. 205 just isn't logical. 180 I'd believe... but not 205.


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

I get a kick outta this article, would be fun to go that fast if ya dont get hurt or caught. Maybe not 205, but I bet he was sure close. My brother had an 04' R6 that he claims he got to 163 stock, keep in mind he weighs about 135 though. Damn things just seem to get faster every year.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

So they give this guy a ticket just on the word of the officer in the chopper, i mean just because his stop watch read that time what does that matter, i feel that this kid may have a good case to try and get off this one. If i was him i would just drink some beer :beer: and chill cause they GOT NOTHING. F THE POLICE.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Yea, I am sure he will get off, he could claim he was only going 173!!


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Man.... I bet those telephone poles looked like a picket fence going that fast!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

All the talk around the office here is that he is a dumbass........apparently some people here know of him quite well!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like it if he was doing 205 on a bike.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah right people from Bismark know him quite well, he's from Stillwater, you know, Very Eastern edge of the state. If he was doing 205 on his built 1000cc Honda, more power to him, he'll getoff since the human error of a man run stopwatch is his only offense!!! :lol: He'll be able to knock it down, just like GB4 says!!! More power to him, it'd suck getting nailed for something you really didn't do!!!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I belive Remmi & I has been working in the TC lately so maybe he knows what he's talking about. News reports say he's a kid of a TC deputy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Still, even a twin cities cop has no exact copy of his speed, he was being udged by a stopwatch overhead by a chopper, therefor there's a large amount of error allowed by human error. I have a very fast rocket, and the fastest I have in a quarter mile is under 12 seconds, which is under a quarter mile in under 12, I'd like to see his actual timed rate at 205. That's just too fast for a 20 year old in Stillwater, unless he's rich, which I highly doubt from Stillwater!!! :wink:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

VH - obviously you've never been here. I can see the Walmart from my house.

#1 - I'm not trying to pick a fight, I just think this guy is toast. My opinion is that the cops wouldn't waste the $$ on a plane if it didn't stand up in court.

Maybe you're right - time will tell.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

GooseBuster4 said:


> F THE POLICE.


Nice comment there GB4, remember that the next time you dial 911, maybe you can include that phrase in your plea for help.

The stopwatch thing as done by pilots is quite accurate and has been upheld several times by the supreme court, doubt he'll get off if that is all he uses for a defense.

huntin1


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The idiot could of killed someone and these kind of jerks usaully kill some innocent mother of three little kids and walk away with a couple scratches, its not cool on the street is just plain reckless and irresponsible. I hope he has the hell fined out of him and loses his license permanently.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

Huntin1 it was a joke what is your problem, so people have no sense of humor what so ever.............


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

"Kathy Swanson of the state Office of Traffic Safety said unless Tilley was wearing the kind of protective gear professional motorcycle racers wear, *he was courting death at 200 mph*."

An example of evolution in action.

Mike


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

mhprecht said:


> "Kathy Swanson of the state Office of Traffic Safety said unless Tilley was wearing the kind of protective gear professional motorcycle racers wear, *he was courting death at 200 mph*."
> 
> An example of evolution in action.
> 
> Mike


More like Darwinism...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

GooseBuster4 said:


> Huntin1 it was a joke what is your problem, so people have no sense of humor what so ever.............


GB4,

...........Aw forget it, if you don't understand now, you probably never will.

huntin1


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

It doesn't matter if he was going 205 or 190, the fact is he was speeding excessively and once you get over a certain number of miles an hour over the speed limit it is a whole new ballgame. Also the plane the patrol uses is admissable in court and it is also very acurate, and there is no way he will get out of this one.


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Pesticidal said:


> mhprecht said:
> 
> 
> > "Kathy Swanson of the state Office of Traffic Safety said unless Tilley was wearing the kind of protective gear professional motorcycle racers wear, *he was courting death at 200 mph*."
> ...


Well, Darwin did describe evolution in his "Origin of the Species"


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i thought i heard on the radio that the pilot got a time of between 4 and 5 seconds to cover a 1/4 mile.


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't believe he will get out of this easily. I'm not sure what MN requires, but the officers I knew when i lived in PA had to go through a rigorous certification process to be able to time a vehicle's speed. They didn't use a stopwatch but rather a system called Vascar and the officers were tested every so often to make sure their timing was dead on. In fact, they were also trained to judge a vehicles speed by eye and be within one mile either way. If the officer said the guy was doing 205 then i believe the charge will stick.


----------

